# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Imperial Fleet

## JohnMcCain

Requires: None
Difficulty: Moderate









Requires: None
Difficulty: Insane

----------


## JohnMcCain

Requires: None
Difficulty: Easy

----------


## JohnMcCain

Requires: Exfiltrate, Holotraverse
Difficulty: Impossible (fixed)

----------


## JohnMcCain

Requires: Exfiltrate
Difficulty: Medium






(Can't delete this post, so edited video in)

----------


## JohnMcCain

Requires: None
Difficulty: Very Easy

----------


## JohnMcCain

Requires: None
Difficulty: Very Hard

----------

